# Bailey Motorhome Forum



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

lots of bailey posts waiting for their own home.........please


----------



## volvoman1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a bailey approach 740 it is very good in all aspects and the miles per gallon is excellent


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

hope they are better quality than there caravans :roll: :roll: 

joe


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Repeat request for a forum please. 
We have done over 5,000 miles in our 745 since taking delivery end of April and are very happy with it. Build quality s very good, best thing s the lack of rattles! We've spent over 60 nights in the van, some with our 2 grandchildren on board. Very pleased with the van and testing really good mpg to boot.


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

My parents acquired a 740 soon after they were released and continue to be very pleased with it (their 4th or 5th MH). 

I'm soon to take delivery of a 625, so good to hear of others experiences with Bailey... :wink:


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Another request pease.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Nice vans but odd about fridges?
We looked at some at Lowdhams and a 2 berth had a nice BIG fridge freezer whilst a 6 berth had an under worktop one, Where is the logic in that :roll:

To get Nuke's attention re this request try using the REPORT tab and make your request in the reasons box


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

And a request from us please. We bought a 760 in March and have now travelled almost 5,000 miles. We are really pleased with it. The fuel economy is better than we expected at 30.4 mpg and we don't find the size of the fridge is a problem. I wonder how many Bailey owners there are on MHF?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've reported post no.1 to obtain a response


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Fosgran said:


> And a request from us please. We bought a 760 in March and have now travelled almost 5,000 miles. We are really pleased with it. The fuel economy is better than we expected at 30.4 mpg and we don't find the size of the fridge is a problem. I wonder how many Bailey owners there are on MHF?


Picked up a Bailey 625 this weekend...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

strod said:


> Fosgran said:
> 
> 
> > And a request from us please. We bought a 760 in March and have now travelled almost 5,000 miles. We are really pleased with it. The fuel economy is better than we expected at 30.4 mpg and we don't find the size of the fridge is a problem. I wonder how many Bailey owners there are on MHF?
> ...


time you changed the personal details Strod :wink: - still have a Swift

ps have PM'd nuke with a request for new forum, hopefully he'll get this done asap


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Very true, details were stale having only very recently returned from collection/first night away!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

strod said:


> Very true, details were stale having only very recently returned from collection/first night away!


 8)


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

strod said:


> Very true, details were stale having only very recently returned from collection/first night away!


Hope you are as pleased by the 625 as we are the 745 Strod.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

New bailey forum created


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Nethernut said:


> strod said:
> 
> 
> > Very true, details were stale having only very recently returned from collection/first night away!
> ...


So far so good thanks! We've jumped about a decade in van/equipment, and the Alko chassis is great, as is the Euro 5 engine - don't think we will "need" the Tunit chip in this as we did the old Ducato of same size. Seems very well insulated too! :wink:


----------



## volvoman1 (Jun 12, 2011)

So has anybody had any problems large or small :?:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Am touching wood as I post this - nothing so far!


----------



## Pommedeterre (Nov 3, 2012)

*760 SE*

6500 miles including France since purchase in April. Great van, no problems so far!


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Found a surplus screw under the microwave which was squeaking like a mouse. Four screws out and in - done in 2 mins


----------



## Pumpintulip (Jan 21, 2011)

*Just Collected New Bailey 745*

Just picked up our new Bailey 745, previous motorhome was an Autotrail but decided to try something different, can't wait to get away and try everything out. Any tips regarding the 745 welcome.


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

Had a 745 since April and spent most of summer touring round France
(as well as a few UK sites)
Really enjoying it
Had a few extras added such as solar panel, sat dish, camera, Fiamma awning, bike rack, bbq gas feed, alarm, tracker

One silly problem caught me out on the first trip. Load banging noise coming from roof at 50mph into a headwind. Turned out it was simply the radio arial which is fitted to nearside near the winh mirror. Just needs a slight change in the angle so that it doesnt oscillate and hit the body work.

Also fixed the 20 min time out on the radio with a simple but hidden setting on the screen telling the radio its a campervan

My only remaining niggle is the lack of ground clearance of the waste tank drain tap which has given me a few problems

Hope you enjoy your new van

John


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

Re the radio aerial. Have just popped a 6inch long piece of 15mm foam pipe insulation onto the bottom end of the aerial. Also after losing an aerial on M5, got another from dealers and put a small amount of glue in the holder/base. No more problems.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

On the 760 the aerial is on the wing in front of the nearside door mirror and is squeezed when I put my external screen on. My teenage son tried to fix this wthout me stopping with my instructions to pull it out. He did not succed in his attempt to pull it off.


----------



## Snowfairy (Aug 21, 2012)

Being our very first MH and our very first adventure in 'camping! We can only say that we feel we have picked well in choosing our Bailey 740. She is a doll and has given us so much enjoyment in the few months since we picked her up. Only thing is, she has been in rain, wind,SNOW. Poor luv. Need to book somewhere sunny and warm for her next year? I"m so excited to go on our travels with her? Wish we took the plunge years ago.


----------



## Croftie (Jul 5, 2013)

Does anyone have a Fiamma 45s fitted to their Bailey Approach? we have one fitted to our 625SE, the problem we have is that it isn't sealed and water runs down the side of the van when it rains. We have approached our dealer, Unipart and Bailey, but seem to be getting the run around, if you have one fitted to your Bailey Approach and its sealed I'd be grateful for feedback. Many thanks june :roll:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Have one on ours but was pre-fitted by the dealer. No issue with rain so keep hounding the dealer.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, we too have one fitted by dealer (Bardsea Leisure) to our 640 - no problems so far, sealant appears to be in place.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

It doesn't come sealed but you can buy a weather strip which slots into a groove for it. 
Some dealers fit it as standard mine didn't.
You buy it by the meter and it is ever so easy to fit.


----------



## Croftie (Jul 5, 2013)

pete4x4 - we've tried 3 different ones designed for a fiamma but none of them appear to fit, according to Unipart it should be the lower rain guard but it doesn't fit the way it should, and if it did, it would leave a void between the van and the canopy box that would fill with water or snow and ice in winter. Really think it should be sealed from the top edge to prevent this but the F45S doesn't have the top lip for the strip to fit into. 

Solwaybuggier, think I'll give your dealer a call, thanks.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

I think the overcabs look hideous, far too big

A caravan stuck on a chassis cab, surely the designers can do better or do they of see?


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Croftie said:


> Solwaybuggier, think I'll give your dealer a call, thanks.


  Sorry Croftie - of course I'd not seen any rain coming through, I d not used the awning (or been outside) in significant rain since we got it!

When I've washed the van today though, I took note - and water does run behind the awning box. Sorry!

Have you tried this seal though - http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/pdf/2011_Fiamma_Awning_Accessories.pdf, top item on p15 - it does specify that it fits a 45S.


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

chiefwigwam said:


> I think the overcabs look hideous, far too big
> 
> A caravan stuck on a chassis cab, surely the designers can do better or do they of see?


That's a typical case of overhang envy.

Yes, mine is a lot bigger than yours. Don't worry about your size or looks, its how you use it that counts.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What electrical equipment manufacturer is used on Baileys? please


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

For what? The manual is online at http://www.baileyofbristol.co.uk/images/downloads/Complete Approach MH Hbk_21242.pdf


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That is very useful
I was looking to know who manufactures the 12 volt distribution system and whether it has facility to connect solars and charge leisure and cab batteries but it looks like it is a simplistic system so I would be looking to wire as usual direct to Hab battery and install a relay to charge the starter battery.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Any Bailey peeps know what make the rear high level marker lights are?


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

This any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAMMA-9C..._Accessories&hash=item20d0e8af84#ht_336wt_721

Paddy.


----------



## leight (Jan 27, 2014)

*another 760 owner*

Great to hear fellow 760 owners enjoying their motorhomes, we purchased a 760 last June and upto yet have not seen another one on the road.....where are you all


----------



## leight (Jan 27, 2014)

*another 760 owner*

Great to hear fellow 760 owners enjoying their motorhomes, we purchased a 760 last June and upto yet have not seen another one on the road.....where are you all


----------



## narnain (Aug 30, 2011)

*Bailey Autograph 745 - due March 2014*

We are waiting for our very first brand new Bailey Motorhome - we thought it would arrive early March 2014 - but still no sign. Has anyone else who was given an unspecified date in March taken delivery yet of their new Bailey Autograph?


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome Narnain, we were given a build date of late March and our Autograph 745 arrived at the dealer last week! Have you asked your dealer recently if they have any more information on delivery date?
They can normally access build dates from Bailey online. Which model have you ordered?


----------



## narnain (Aug 30, 2011)

It's a 745 as well, Nethernut - and would you believe it?! No sooner had I taken the big brave step to put my first post on this forum and...the dealer calls five minutes later to say it has arrived! Looks like, if you want something to happen you post it on the forum! - my next post will be to ask to win the lottery! We are collecting it at beginning of April - can't wait.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

narnain said:


> It's a 745 as well, Nethernut - and would you believe it?! No sooner had I taken the big brave step to put my first post on this forum and...the dealer calls five minutes later to say it has arrived! Looks like, if you want something to happen you post it on the forum! - my next post will be to ask to win the lottery! We are collecting it at beginning of April - can't wait.


Serendipity?

David


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

We were promised a delivery on the 1st March with a build date of the 10th Feb, which looking back was maybe a bit optimistic. The van arrived at the dealers just before the 1st March and has been at the dealers for 2 weeks now, but the V55 form was late arriving. This has now arrived and been processed so we have been promised Tuesday next week for collection.

Quite excited but after all the this waiting I will only believe it when I am driving it. It is a 750.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

awaiting a 750 told it would be here Mid March, now looking to be April sometime


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

bertieburstner said:


> awaiting a 750 told it would be here Mid March, now looking to be April sometime


Who you buying it from?


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

Been following this thread with interest. We are newbie motorhomers but were persuaded to buy a used 2012 Bailey 620 Approach from a dealer. It had a very low mileage from the one previous owner, who had installed a number of expensive and useful extras such as satnav, solar panels, bike carrier and rear camera. All seemed well.

When we collected the van from the dealer (about 3 weeks after we agreed to buy it) we had an hour long demonstration. In fact, much longer than an hour is needed to fully understand how everything works, bearing in mind that a lot of information is given over a short time. We did make notes but still found, a week later, that there was a lot we hadn't taken in; especially concerning the heating and hot water controls. The manual provided by Bailey caused confusion as their photographs and descriptions of the heating controls are the reverse to the actual controls on the van. 

We bought the van in June 2015 and have had only three "test"runs, all local, before the problems started. These included the cab battery going completely flat after only a few days with everything turned off, the inability to lock the habitation door when the battery was flat, either by the key, or the internal lock itself and the central glove box catch failing completely so we resorted to using duct tape it keep it closed. 

Despite still being covered by the supplier's warranty we found the dealer to be useless and most unhelpful. Their first reaction on being told the habitation door couldn't be locked, making the van useless for its purpose, was to blame us implying we didn't know how to lock it. Then when they tried to lock it, they blamed a setting on the control panel (which we hadn't altered) but then it transpired there was a problem and they would need the van for a week. 
So it was booked in for a week at a time when we wanted to use the van. At the end of the week, we telephoned to arrange time for collection only to be told that they hadn't looked at the van until that morning. It needed to go to a Puegeot dealer. I won't go on further save to say that the van has been at the dealer 21 days now, we have had to alter our travel plans and, although we are due to collect the van from the dealer tomorrow, we are not at all confident that the van will be fixed. 
Of course, I am not saying that this is typical of Bailey (although there are lots of complaints about Bailey on various web forums) or indeed of this dealer (again there are many complaints about the service this dealer offers on the forums) but the moral of the story is:
1. Check out other makes than Bailey and
2. More importantly, ensure that you choose your dealer carefully as our experience has been that they lie, blame anyone but themselves for delays and inability to identify and sort out problems. 

As newbies, our experience has soured what should have been an exciting and pleasurable pastime/hobby. Having spent over £30k for a low mileage van, we have been really badly treated by the dealer and will no longer use them for anything at all. 

I should say that the previous owner has been nothing but helpful and supportive and we genuinely are grateful for their help and advice. They bought a second Bailey but found lots of problems and are now Hymer owners. That may say more than anything I could say. 

So prospective and actual Bailey owners best of luck!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It would be helpful to others if you said which dealer you found," unhelpful," I think is the ideal word to use.

cabby


----------



## rickadv (Dec 6, 2013)

Advance 665 "Seattle " control panel. 2015.
After 1st booting up it stays on for 5 minutes then goes to white screen and nothing can be switched on or off.
Bailey were no help and directed me to the manufacture in Leeds who haven't replied to my communications.
Firstly I would like to know how to remove it without breaking anything and secondly any suggestions about repair or replacement?.


----------

